# One by One



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a recently cycled 15 Gallon tank. I cycled the tank and then added 5 guppy and a Dwarf Gourami over the course of a week. I am now down to 2 guppy and the Dwarf Gourami. Every time a fish dies I check the water parameters and I seem to always get the same results. 
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm 
Nitrate 5-20ppm
Temp 76.6
gH between 75 and 150 (using test strips)
kH around 120 (also test strips)
pH 7.4

I think my pH might a little high. I usually find the fish in the morning. The Guppies tails are always in tact no signs of disease that I can see. I always find them in the morning and before I go to bed they are all active and look healthy. I feed once a day. I have live plants and a piece of driftwood in my tank as well. Can anybody help me??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

high pH never killed a guppy. They will thrive at 9. Nitrate should be lower, but that isn't a quick killing number. gourami aren't nocturnal so I'd suspect disease. You have to go about 3 months after the last new addition to be clear of the pet-store caught crud.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your PH is just fine...almost perfect in fact...
i really don't know anything about GH and KH..and not much about the other readings as i never test my water parameters...
if anything i "might" raise the temp slightly...maybe 2 or 3 degrees...
outside of that i would think that the fish you bought already had something wrong with them..


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

So do I just wait and hope none of the others die? If the do what do I do about restocking


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Since your parameters are fine, you have to consider the source. Where you bought your fish may be gettinng them from a less than ideal place. I would wait a few weeks, then add new fish slowly-- like two fish every other week--from a different store. 

If you see obvious signs of illness, you can treat accordingly, but I do not reccomend treating by just throwing meds in the tank without a pretty good idea of the disease involved. Slightly higher temp. Maybe some aquarium salt, and wait it out.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I wish there was something I could do. I will just have to hope for the best.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

watch fish, takes pics or video. zoom in. look for symptoms of a disease you can treat, but if it is killing this quickly, there isn't likely to be much you can do.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

What are some common signs and symptoms of disease in fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

spots, patches of odd colors, rubbing on decor, clamped fin, disappearing fins, gasping at surface, fuzzy stuff on the mouth or head or fins, red lines, odd poop, things hanging off the sides or gills of fish, bumps, crookedness, swimming funny, hanging in place, not eating or spitting out food...

do a google image search on fish disease.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

This morning I noticed my Gourami has a cloudy eye. From what I have read poor water conditions cause this and also ich can cause it. I can not see any other spots on its body. How concerned should I be?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there is more to water conditions then just ammonia and nitrites...are you doing 30% weekly water changes ?
illnesses need to be treated..cloudy eyes are serious . yes , but so are all other abnormalities...


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes I have been doing weekly water changes. What other things do I need to test for? How do I need to treat this? I have read that some things just clear up on there own. This is so stressful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't test for anything myself..i don't own a test kit of any kind..i just pay attention to the way the fish act and look...if i see something wrong i try to figue out what it is and treat it..


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

Not a good morning. Down to my last two fish. Last night I lost another guppy. Starting to lose hope.


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

are you sure your test kit is working properly?


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

I have checked it with tap and bottled water on a few different occasions if that's what you mean. Everything comes back as expected.


----------



## Kdizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

As far as I know it is. I have ran controls on tap and bottled water quite a few times. Tomorrow I plan on running to my LFS to get some aquarium salts, some live foods, and possibly a general antibiotic or fugal medication.


----------

